
Nimblecode: Type code and race your friends in JS, Python, and Go - rickyeh
http://nimblecode.io
======
marksanghoonkim
Hello HN, this is Mark and Rick from nimblecode here. 4 of us built this
application over the last month and we'd love to hear your feedback and
suggestions. Bug reports are welcome - it is still very much a WIP! Thank you.

------
ronyeh
Go seems to be much harder to type than Python. Would be nice if each single
player level linked out to a docs page that could teach me the syntax that I
was typing out. I wasn't familiar with the function* syntax in JavaScript for
example.

------
carmark
I think the code quality is better than race.

